# Ruger Mark II 50th Anniversary - never fired



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello.

I have a chance at picking up a Mark II 50th Anniv. for $249. The gun has only been fired at the factory. This may replace my Mark I that needs some work as I'm not sure its worth investing money in it. Does this sound like a good deal?

Thanks.

Oppie


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like a decent deal. Go for it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Enjoy your new gun, the MKII's are great guns. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Please don't buy this pistol and please send me the phone number or address of who has it. I will be glad to take it off their hands for that price. 
Go down and pay the man tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Catbird (Aug 2, 2006)

IIRC, that's what I paid for mine ($249) NIB a few years ago.


----------



## jcs71 (May 14, 2006)

Hi there my name is jason. I am new here. I just wanted to say that I own one of those mk2 50th ann. pistols. It shoots great. I really like the engraving on it. I put a set of hogues on mine along with hex head grip screws. It feels wonderful with the hogues. The only thing I need is more mags and I was going to get a few parts to have on hand in case Murphy showed up.


----------



## Bearcat (May 13, 2006)

Excellent deal on an excellent pistol. Buy it!


----------

